# used machines an there value?



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Heres a nice machine 
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/d/ariens-28-hydro-pro-snow/6432321977.html
1500 might get this about 40% of cost with tax 

what say you guys?:devil:
scott what do you think?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I went and bought one of these machines today from the seller in Needham. He had two. I paid $1,400 cash. Hydro Pro 28 with the 420cc engine


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> I went and bought one of these machines today from the seller in Needham. He had two. I paid $1,400 cash. Hydro Pro 28 with the 420cc engine


Great score still a lil rich for my blood clearly worth every penney
was the other in the same shape?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

There was a 924127 11528 pro in belmont last weak for 535
guy in glouscter bought it he has it on there for 1400 now
i wanted it but missed by 20 min


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

1132le said:


> Great score still a lil rich for my blood clearly worth every penney
> was the other in the same shape?


Yes it was. This one had less scratches in the housing and chute. Both were in very nice shape.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

First thing I did was warm up the engine and change the oil with 5w-30 synthetic. Lube and oil all fittings. Tightened all nuts and bolts. Made all necessary adjustments to specs.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

https://media1.tenor.com/images/498a7e9b5ec2a7ccaffa694e3ccc7621/tenor.gif?itemid=4995985


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i always wonder they are selling a good machine?

upgrading to new?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A lot of them are people moving down south, going into a home, someone passed, or just moving to a contractor service.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

https://nh.craigslist.org/for/d/ariens-professional-hydro-36/6435261522.html

3 yr old hydro36 pro asking. 1900


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oneacer said:


> A lot of them are people moving down south, going into a home, someone passed, or just moving to a contractor service.


same here. after last winter a lot of people moved or hired snow removal services.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

This machine is mint he has the ariens cover as well
I offered 800 he said 900 and wont budge
I think 800 is all the money on that with a 306cc

https://providence.craigslist.org/tls/d/snow-blower/6439527029.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i wish this was local grrrrrrr 750
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-pro-1336/6446239808.html


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sellers always get more money for good machines when its snowing,if you want a deal wait til end of season.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> Sellers always get more money for good machines when its snowing,if you want a deal wait til end of season.


That is why I don't bother to sell snow throwers in the summer, or lawn mowers in the winter. I want to make a little money!

I have to feed my small engine habit!:wink2:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

This woúld be a good sĉore for 300 that mor has 16 ft lbs of trqe
https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grd/d/115-hp-ariens-snowblower/6457088653.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-platinum-30-not-many/6456510679.html
650 would be ok here


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

696https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/d/2-stage-snowblower/6443582056.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Unfortunately around me there are more ads like this.
> 9.75hp? He's not even accurately transposing torque (9.5):surprise:
> Don't know where he bought it for $800 new, they're $699 at Home Depot.
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/d/2-stage-snowblower/6443582056.html


I picked up one of these 724 Sno Teks 2 years ago, in new condition for $150. He used it twice. He showed me how it tore up his grass on either side of his sidewalk. He had the sales slip, the owners manual still in the bag along with the spare key. I am keeping it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> I picked up one of these 2 years ago, in new condition for $150. He used it twice. He showed me how it tore up his grass on either side of his sidewalk. He had the sales slip, the owners manual still in the bag along with the spare key. I am keeping it.


for 150 its a keeper
the ôther guy was a dummy he takes the loss


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

I was looking on let go this morning and stumbled across a machine that I am tempted to pick up. Has a big hole in the side of the block but I got a 10.5hp engine sitting here. Almost thinking about finishing up chopping up the 10.5hp snowblowers body and if it is still available then maybe go check it out. I think I might be able to make some money on it. 
https://ca.letgo.com/en/i/snow-blower-28_8443b7cc-4523-471c-bd66-aa6d5691d6f5


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> I was looking on let go this morning and stumbled across a machine that I am tempted to pick up. Has a big hole in the side of the block but I got a 10.5hp engine sitting here. Almost thinking about finishing up chopping up the 10.5hp snowblowers body and if it is still available then maybe go check it out. I think I might be able to make some money on it.
> https://ca.letgo.com/en/i/snow-blower-28_8443b7cc-4523-471c-bd66-aa6d5691d6f5


60 ca tops


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

1132le said:


> 60 ca tops


it is being sold by a small engine shop so i don't know if the would let it got that cheap. plus i am pretty sure i would be able to use a few parts of the blown engine to fix my other snowblower so it might be worth a bit more for me since the parts needed would be about $30 and the quality of the aftermarket parts is questionable. i got a brigs and straton with a broken pull start mechanism.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/rnQRB

I paid $500 for a very lightly used 926LE - 926101 at the end of last month. It had been in sellers garage for 3 years, his elderly father handed it down as it was too big for him to handle. Paint in the auger housing/bucket and chute are almost perfect only a few nicks. Rust free.

I ended up having to fix carb. Runs prefect now.

Thoughts? I'm in the northern burbs of Detroit for reference.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

solsun said:


> https://imgur.com/a/rnQRB
> 
> I paid $500 for a very lightly used 926LE - 926101 at the end of last month. It had been in sellers garage for 3 years, his elderly father handed it down as it was too big for him to handle. Paint in the auger housing/bucket and chute are almost perfect only a few nicks. Rust free.
> 
> ...


I would say..not a bad deal, not a great deal..its pretty much a "regular deal".. 
$500 is probably about right..
Its a 2004 or 2005 model, 13 or 14 years old.
My first instinct was "$500 is too much"..but it isnt really..for 3 reasons.

1. Its nearly "Pro series"..technically it isnt Pro series, but its close. Its it on the high-end of the lineup.
2. If it really has very little use, and its in unusually good condition, that also raises the value.
3. Its the time of year for the higest prices for used snowblowers! 

You probably could have gotten it for $300 to $400 in June, but this has been a harsh winter, and its only half over. Snowblowers are in demand right now, If you didnt pay $500 for it , probably someone else would have. Which means that is its true value right now. January is a sellers market.

So overall, I would say you did fine! Looks like a great machine. 

Scot


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

brand new 921050 24 sho 1349
https://worcester.craigslist.org/grq/d/ariens-platinum-24-sho-snow/6454571102.html


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for your input Scot. I'm going to install the Dual attachment belt kit next.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Sometimes you can find good deals on snowblowers. They might need a little TLC, to make them 100%, but they are out there.

I've been looking for a heated cab, tractor snowblower for two years. Dealers want over $20,000 but what I can't understand are the used prices for the same pieces of equipment. 

Totally crazy what used tractor / blowers go for!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nice simplicity 1338 be a score for 900
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/for/d/commercial-duty-snowblower/6458265215.html


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

price of anything is what someones willing to pay in a given amount of time


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> price of anything is what someones willing to pay in a given amount of time


yup in the end it boils down to how much your willing to pay for something. i picked up a little 208cc 24" snowblower the other day for $40. it has a blown transmission and a broken pull start and pull start spring. i am thinking about swapping the engine over to my ariens blower. still not sure what i am going to do with the rest of the machine yet. considering dropping my old engine back on it and selling. could probably get my money back plus some since there is really no issue with my engine or the machine other than the transmission which is $170. my engine is just not a proper winter engine with lighting and heated grip power coils lol. i have also considered chopping it up and using what is left to make a gokart.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

st 824 looks brand new guy is moving to fl 50 bucks

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/d/snow-blower-8hp/6464475149.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1132le said:


> st 824 looks brand new guy is moving to fl 50 bucks
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/d/snow-blower-8hp/6464475149.html


wow! better grab it. i have a friend in Marshfield.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> wow! better grab it. i have a friend in Marshfield.


GRAB IT QUICK
i could call the ex in marshfield but thats a pass


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

this for 700 would be great hs928
https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs928-snow-blower/6462169025.html


----------



## cfab (Jan 18, 2018)

Great buy, looks awesome!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

```

```



1132le said:


> GRAB IT QUICK
> i could call the ex in marshfield but thats a pass


LOL that $50 snowblower ad is using a "borrowed" photo from this URL:

Article 23: Buying a Used Snow Blower ? Jay's Power Equipment

Ad photo:

https://images.craigslist.org/00L0L_f178KaJPZKZ_1200x900.jpg

It'd be a great deal for someone if the snowblower actually looked that good.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's a bait and switch. I called it went to a womans voicemail. I then sent a text. Ad says moving to Florida. Then lady says ad was a mistake,(But my husband does snow removal for a great price) smells fishy.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

sheesh sorry guys


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

1132le said:


> this for 700 would be great hs928
> https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs928-snow-blower/6462169025.html


Did they change the price? It currently shows $998. Or do you mean that *if* you could get it for $700, it would be great?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Did they change the price? It currently shows $998. Or do you mean that *if* you could get it for $700, it would be great?


yes imo that would be a good deal
also trying to post the better deals for anybody thats looking


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-needs-work/6467506394.html
924517 1336 pro battery start power chute needs tlc asking 500


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

1132le said:


> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-needs-work/6467506394.html
> 924517 1336 pro battery start power chute needs tlc asking 500


If everything works, could be a great machine. Heavy Duty.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1132le said:


> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-needs-work/6467506394.html
> 924517 1336 pro battery start power chute needs tlc asking 500


I sure would like that guy for my driveway. Just need to do the TLC, an impeller mod and some LEDs :wink2:


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm trying to get an idea of what my 8526 (932105) is worth? I bought it new either the winter of '04/05 or '05/06 (I haven't looked for the receipt yet). It's in good shape. The augers aren't ground down and they spin freely on the shaft when the shear pins are removed. The wheels aren't seized/frozen on the axle. The bucket and chute are in decent shape other than some spots of rust. Certainly not rotted through anywhere. I always ran the scraper bar and bucket high and let the skids ride on the ground due to my driveway being uneven in various spots. Plus I always had to clear an area in the yard for our greyhound. It was always kept in the garage and has been trouble free for the most part. Other than oil changes, I've changed the belts twice and the fuel shut off once. It starts on the first or second pull cold, even though I usually use the electric start because there isn't much room in the garage for me to pull start it. Mechanically it's very good other than an occasional pop at full throttle, which I haven't bothered to really look into yet because it always works well.

What would be a fair friend price? I have a couple co-workers interested in it and wouldn't charge them top dollar, but don't want to give it away either.

I'll try and post pics if I can find another hosting site to use besides photobucket.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I think $400-$500 in my neck of the woods....and a couple of days before a snow storm......


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

pics added above


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

300 would be it from me


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

654564


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i can buy än st824 w diff for 300 i woudnt even buy that machine
you can get a 11528 for 400 pretty easy
600 no way
he might get that from someone who doesnt know any better
most people buying used blowers know there worth
the sellers are the ones asking to much thats why they get a 50% off ask price


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

jhjhhjh


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

jtclays said:


> $600 flip after you convinced the seller it was a worthless piece of machinery and you were doing the world a service to take it off their driveway? It's similar to the person that responds to every CL ad across the country with a 50% offer and shows up with a rusted out truck hooked to a barely legal trailer:surprise:





1132le said:


> i can buy än st824 w diff for 300 i woudnt even buy that machine
> you can get a 11528 for 400 pretty easy
> 600 no way
> he might get that from someone who doesnt know any better
> ...


It's cool. Not offended. Like I stated in my post, I was looking for a fair value since I have no idea what it's worth. I'm not even sure I want to sell it to a co-worker, since for whatever reason it seems Tec's like to throw rods from what I've seen on the forum.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jtclays said:


> The forum is lucky to have you as a member. Everyone looks forward to your posts.


I have a n st824 with diff and impeller kit
runs perfect starts 1/2 a pull has a light
throws snow 40 plus feet
300 is all its worth imo
to get a blower that would throw better id prolly have tp spend 600
so i keep it
Iam not a flipper
Are you having a bad day mr clay that was pretty rude


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

xenon55 said:


> It's cool. Not offended. Like I stated in my post, I was looking for a fair value since I have no idea what it's worth. I'm not even sure I want to sell it to a co-worker, since for whatever reason it seems Tec's like to throw rods from what I've seen on the forum.


That Tec can live a long, fruitful life if the oil level is maintained and you don't exceed 3600 RPM. I own several approaching 50 years of age. Additionally, there's a good chance that your motor has a cast iron sleeve & actual bushings in the main bearings.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

xenon55 said:


> It's cool. Not offended. Like I stated in my post, I was looking for a fair value since I have no idea what it's worth. I'm not even sure I want to sell it to a co-worker, since for whatever reason it seems Tec's like to throw rods from what I've seen on the forum.


i completely agree with you about selling to coworkers or even family. i would hate to sell something to anyone 1 own and have something go wrong with it which is why if i do get something for friends or family it is usually free-cheap. it is part of the reason i feel a bit more comfortable selling to a stranger that i will never see again. those tecs are pretty good engines if maintained. there is one on my sisters snowblower and it is a bit of a beast even tho the blower is under powered with a 5hp engine. always fires up first pull. there is always the chance it may blow. posted a 10.5hp tec for sale and it seems like there is a lot of people out there searching for one. had people from over 2 hours away contacting me about it. 

i know it is not an ariens but what would someone value my snowblower at. yard pro 10.5hp 30" with trigger steering. paint is just starting to peel on some of the body parts but runs and works pretty good otherwise. been thinking about selling it since it is just way too big for our driveway and i really like the 26" yard works blower i bought this year way better.


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

classiccat said:


> That Tec can live a long, fruitful life if the oil level is maintained and you don't exceed 3600 RPM. I own several approaching 50 years of age. Additionally, there's a good chance that your motor has a cast iron sleeve & actual bushings in the main bearings.


That's good to hear. It makes me feel better selling it to someone I know. I keep the oil level topped off (it doesn't usually need any added) and change it at the end of every season. It does have a cast iron bore. I'm unsure about the bushings since I've never had a reason to open it up.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-10hp-32in-st1032/6494371930.html

st1032 250 bucks salem nh


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

xenon55 said:


> What would be a fair friend price? I have a couple co-workers interested in it and wouldn't charge them top dollar, but don't want to give it away either.


The other thing to consider is how good a friend they are and do you know them well enough to be sure you aren't going to hear about every little thing that goes wrong with it and you're expected to fix it lain:
Sometimes selling to a "friend" is the worst thing you can do. (Don't ask how I know)

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The other thing to consider is how good a friend they are and do you know them well enough to be sure you aren't going to hear about every little thing that goes wrong with it and you're expected to fix it lain:
> Sometimes selling to a "friend" is the worst thing you can do. (Don't ask how I know)
> 
> .


could not agree more. you can not rely on a friend or family member to take care of a snowblower like you or I do. It's just more trouble than it is worth since you WILL hear about every problem they have with it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

One thing I've done is make up a list of things relating to the blower. Things like type fuel, turning off the gas line and run it dry, and to check the oil, etc. They can't come back and complain about this or that if it was already listed and they didn't read it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

This guy either doesnt know his blowers or he lies
https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/d/ariens/6507096995.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Liar, liar snow blower on fire.

IMHO it looks like it's been stored outside through the summer. Maybe for a few !! Rusty and tires cracked.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

1132le said:


> This guy either doesnt know his blowers or he lies
> https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/d/ariens/6507096995.html


Cast iron gearbox seems to be missing also....


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

this worth picking up if i can get it around $500? 


https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs928-snowblower/6520793475.html


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If its in good shape...its worth double the asking price in NE next winter.....


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

cranman said:


> If its in good shape...its worth double the asking price in NE next winter.....


I bought it for $500

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, tracked HS928 for $500? That seems like a great deal! The only way you'd get something like that for $500 around here is with a mask, it seems. Enjoy it!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Wow, tracked HS928 for $500? That seems like a great deal! The only way you'd get something like that for $500 around here is with a mask, it seems. Enjoy it!


if i actually get to use it. i'll store it and put it up for sale next fall.


----------

